

Math doesn't suck, you do. - bigfaceworm
http://thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=math

======
redthrowaway
To those complaining about the tone of this rant:

It's Maddox. He's eFamous for exactly these kinds of rants. It's kind of like
calling David Thorne an asshole: Well, yeah. No shit.

thebestpageintheuniverse.net has been around for eons in Internet time. If
you're not a fan, don't go there.

------
Natsu
I think you're preaching to the choir on HN. That said, I _do_ know a few
people who could stand to read this little rant....

------
shuaib
Stopped reading the instant I saw it was white on black with font size larger
than normal.

~~~
dextorious
White on black? Larger than normal font? Good god, you fooled certain death
there by not reading further...

------
turbulence
> If you don't know how to chop up a few carrots to make a decent soup, take
> your life.

Stopped reading at that line. I would like to ask the author the same; if you
can't write a rant without idiotic statements as the above, take your own
advice.

Thank you.

~~~
dextorious
Yeah, the only difference is you're not funny.

